# Suzuki DF30A NMEA communication with Garmin



## mrjzinn (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a new Suzuki DF30A and a Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 64cv connected with the Suzuki interface cable and NMEA backbone. However, I am only getting basic data such as RPM, fuel flow, and (if I recall) oil temperature. All other gauges are blank. Anyone have experience with this combo or a suggestion? Thank you all.


----------

